# fritz's picture



## FRITZthePIGEON (Jun 25, 2005)

here is a pic of fritz sitting with my amazon, in case anyone was curious to see him
sorry its not very clear, i took it with my camera phone


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're both so cute together like that! I assume they get along together just great?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are both adorable.
Fritz is a very handsome pijie.

Thanks for the pic. It's lovely  

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"RAAWWCK! Pigeon want a cracker?"

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh...!


What a wonderful picture...

Fritz looks very nice indeed...!

Now...refresh my memoty please?

You were thinking to release him...and that got talked about somewhat...he is now in an Aviary at a rehabbers...and...socializeing with other Pigeons and so on there...?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Fritz is quite the looker! They look like great buds together.


----------

